# Is there any way to flash AOSP ROMs on a regular VZW Moto X?



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

I feel like I'm not going to like the answer to this, but that's the question. Appreciate the help, and [email protected] Verizon.


----------



## nitroglycerine33 (Jun 10, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I feel like I'm not going to like the answer to this, but that's the question. Appreciate the help, and [email protected] Verizon.


No.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

Its already close enough to aosp as it is. If you want customizations like a custom rom just download xposed and gravitybox.

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

RMcCall said:


> Its already close enough to aosp as it is. If you want customizations like a custom rom just download xposed and gravitybox.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X


I this phone is pretty incredible out of the box. The one large negative I have experienced about not being rooted is the inability to block ads, which can be pretty intrusive sometimes. Do you know of any way to get around this?


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

imail724 said:


> I this phone is pretty incredible out of the box. The one large negative I have experienced about not being rooted is the inability to block ads, which can be pretty intrusive sometimes. Do you know of any way to get around this?


Ad block is able to block ads on wifi without root.

Sent from my Moto X


----------



## imail724 (Jan 3, 2012)

RMcCall said:


> Ad block is able to block ads on wifi without root.
> 
> Sent from my Moto X


how? Doesn't it require root to use?

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------

